# Train light project



## David4315 (Mar 28, 2020)

This was my project today. Had to come up with some funny creative stuff to get it working


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2020)

I like to have all my stuff work even if I rarely put a battery in it. Schwinn called their version of this light the "Fender-Light". "Train Light" is usually used to refer to the Monark versions. V/r Shawn


----------

